
Ask HN: Updating a Mid 2012 MacBook Pro OS X 10.8.5? - LeicesterCity
I&#x27;m interested in taking a Udacity course, but the technology course requirements state that the operating system for Macs should be OS X 10.11 and higher.<p>I was always content with leaving my MacBook Pro at OS X 10.8.5. I&#x27;m a little bit hesitant about what will happen with my machine after updating. Will it run a lot slower, or should I be fine? Also, should I update to OS X 10.11 or higher?<p>Thanks.
======
swiftcoder
I'm running Mojave (10.14) on an Early 2013 MacBook Pro, and it's seems to run
just like when it was new. That said I do have the quad-core i7 model, so YMMV
if you have a dual-core or i5 model.

~~~
LeicesterCity
I should have mentioned that in my post. I have a dual-core i7 model.

------
wglb
I have my 2012 macbook pro at 10.14 and it seems totally fine.

